# Cabinet hinges



## Spectric (8 Jan 2021)

Hi all

Been looking at @doctor Bob 's kitchens and others and I do prefer any hinge other than the euro cup type and with inset doors, but do people use a jig and router for fitting the butt type hinges or just hand tools and skill?


----------



## Doug71 (8 Jan 2021)

I'm generally only doing a few at a time so I knife/chisel around the edge of the hinge, remove the bulk freehand with a router (sometimes set the router fence for the back edge of the hinge but not always) then chisel out the last bit.

If I was doing more than a few I would make an MDF template.


----------



## Woodmatt (8 Jan 2021)

Load of videos on Youtube about using a router and jig


----------



## monster (9 Jan 2021)

I have just fitted a number of butt hinges to the kitchen cabinet doors I have been making - I think it was 24 hinges in total, I just made up a simple little mdf jig and a follower in router base - I think I even have a pic of it in my kitchen build thread. I'd cut manually if it was a handful but when its a fair number it really pays to knock up a jig and then it takes no time to consistently rout each one and seconds to nip out the corners with a chisel. I bought Simonswerk hinges and was very pleased with the quality and consistency of them.


----------



## Spectric (9 Jan 2021)

Thanks for the replies, I was probably hoping for some magical solution but it looks like a jig with router and square corners afterwards.


----------



## TheTiddles (11 Jan 2021)

An MDF jig is the magic! If you make several and put them on a stick you can do the door and frame in one hit with guaranteed alignment

I’ve just done 18 hinges on 6 doors like that, took about 2 hours (took 3 to make the jig though)

Aidan


----------

